# Little sister Lilith



## urchin (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone. 

During my many travel I've met many people, but none have touched my heart as much as one I met in Eugene, Oregon. 

I met her after rejoining the SLEEPS group there at the end of a trip to Seattle. We clicked right away and in a few days she asked me to be her brother. I thought she was just saying that but it turns out she was very serious and, not being able to be a brother to my real sister (divorce) I said yes. About a week later we met some other travelers and went to Mount Shasta (my second trip and her first). I must state now she insisted I never abandon her and if I have to go somewhere to come back to her afterward. Like I said we're close. 

We were there for about a month or so and eventually we (along with a boyfriend she got named Romania and his two dogs) made plans to go to the Black Bear Ranch in north California. I couldn't go, sadly, because I made plans earlier to go with a friend on a two-week tour seeing NIN. during my way there and during the tour I tried to message her but couldn't get in touch with her. I thought maybe it was because her phone couldn't get signal there (I found that out when I scouted out the area before and had her phone with me by accident). 

I sent an email asking about her to the ranch and they sent me a reply saying she, Romania, and their dogs were there but they left shortly afterward to San Francisco. I made my way there (I'm now in the city) and I'm looking for her. 

San Francisco is a big city and an even bigger area so I need all the help I can get to find her. She is about five foot four or five, has short brown hair, a slightly protruding tooth, and 120 pounds. Romania is about six foot two, has medium length hair, a goatee, and has a Romanian accent. He will also tell you at length how cool being Romanian is. I only know the name of one of the dogs and it's Blackie. 

Please help me find them.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 10, 2013)

i don't have any info for you, but there's a lot of people on here from that area, so im going to tag them to make sure they see this post.

@eske karl , @logystyk , @Mongo @xDAGx


----------



## urchin (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you. She means the world to me and has at least twice stopped me from going absolutely nuts.


----------



## Tude (Nov 10, 2013)

Hope you find her.


----------



## landpirate (Nov 10, 2013)

I cant help you as i'm in the wrong country but a description of the dogs can be helpful too as I often remember peoples dogs better than their owners. just an idea. I hope you find each other.


----------



## urchin (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know much about the dogs. We met him roughly a week or so before we parted ways.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 10, 2013)

ya dont know anyone by those names or descriptions


----------



## eske silver (Nov 12, 2013)

No deets sound familiar but I'll keep my eyes open. I rarely make it over to SF, but if they come through Oakland at all, and I run into them, I'll be sure to pass on the info that you're looking for her/them.


----------



## urchin (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you. I'm in Berkley now.


----------



## urchin (Dec 1, 2013)

Update (because it's only appropriate):

A week or so after I posted this I got info from a friend that she's back in her home city and doing fine. It turns out something happened to her phone. 

Yesterday I ran into her boyfriend on Haight street and had a loooong talk with him which involved a lot of questioning. In short she is fine. Her mother got her and she's pretty happy. He also told me she would not stop talking and worrying about me, to the point it kind of annoyed her. It's great to know I wasn't the only one of the two of us who was concerned about the other's well-being.


----------



## hobopoe (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds like you are going to have to find her again. Sounds like she *cares*.


----------



## urchin (Jan 14, 2014)

I found her three or four days ago, or rather she called me. I left a message at a certain shelter and she called me up. She is doing fine. In fact I just finished Skype-ing with her. 

There was never a question as to if she cared. I was just worried since we lost contact for an unusually long time.


----------



## hobopoe (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to hear you two found each other.
Sorry, I meant as in going to her. Are you two far apart?


----------



## urchin (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you. Sorry I'm pretty protective of her. 

Right now we are on opposite sides of the country.


----------



## hobopoe (Jan 14, 2014)

No need to apologize. Been there. Yikes. Are you going to try to close the gap when you can?


----------



## urchin (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah. We are in talks about when but getting to her is definitely on my plate.


----------

